# Ankona SUV14 w/Tohatsu MFS30D - Lowrance HDS Live 9 install with NMEA integration



## Defmonkey (8 mo ago)

Ankona SUV14 
2023 Tohatsu MFS30D
Lowrance HDS Live 9
Golden Channels Tohatsu harness kit 

Overall install is straight forward and is plug and play. One thing to note, the 2023 25/30hp MFS D series do not require the additional adaptor for NMEA installation, the engine harness comes equipped and ready for a direct connection to the backbone harness. A power connection is still required to make everything function

I did purchase the additional Tohatsu harness adapter per the recommendation of Golden Channels, but it was not needed and they were very fast to respond and issue a return label.

Installation took approximately 45 minutes, this included running the wire from the engine to the HDS Live. the NEMA connection has a dummy plug on it that needs to be removed prior to installation. I used weed wacker string to pull the NEMA wire through the loom, prior to pulling i lubed the cable up with a little bit of oil to make it easier. I put muffs on the motor and started it up to verify functionality, Tach works, motor hours are displayed, and actual water testing to occur tomorrow.

Photos of installation attached for reference


----------



## Defmonkey (8 mo ago)

additional photos for reference


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Good stuff! Did you try to set your fuel tank levels? 
I just did this with my new Yamaha / Lowrance Carbon and believe in order to get the fuel tank level data the Lowrance Fuel Data Manager to the backbone is needed. Haven’t shopped anywhere else, but t’s $109 on the Lowrance website.


----------



## Garret (Jan 27, 2018)

Water Bound said:


> Good stuff! Did you try to set your fuel tank levels?
> I just did this with my new Yamaha / Lowrance Carbon and believe in order to get the fuel tank level data the Lowrance Fuel Data Manager to the backbone is needed. Haven’t shopped anywhere else, but t’s $109 on the Lowrance website.
> [/QUO


 Curious about this as I just set up my NMEA too. Sounds like you can get a reading without the fuel data manager from this: Simrad Help & Support

If you click on the PDF link labeled 'sensor-setup-guide' it will show instructions. 

I've read most modern engines already have the ability to display fuel information without the need of purchasing anything extra. Unit just needs to be calibrated. 

MS - Please let me know if I am wrong.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Garret said:


> Curious about this as I just set up my NMEA too. Sounds like you can get a reading without the fuel data manager from this: Simrad Help & Support
> 
> If you click on the PDF link labeled 'sensor-setup-guide' it will show instructions.
> 
> ...


I haven't fiddled with it too much but ran into same wall as water bound with my yammie - understood I needed to buy a new sensor. I know Suzuki works without anything additional. I have all my stats running through the lowrance already and bought a water pressure sensor which was worth it to me, but can't justify springing for the fuel sensor. in my case I can reach back and just pick up the tank but it would be nice to see on a guage. If anyone is succesfully reading fuel without an extra sensor on Yammie I'd love to know also! 

OP- thanks for taking the time to share your install.


----------



## Garret (Jan 27, 2018)

g8rfly said:


> I haven't fiddled with it too much but ran into same wall as water bound with my yammie - understood I needed to buy a new sensor. I know Suzuki works without anything additional. I have all my stats running through the lowrance already and bought a water pressure sensor which was worth it to me, but can't justify springing for the fuel sensor. in my case I can reach back and just pick up the tank but it would be nice to see on a guage. If anyone is succesfully reading fuel without an extra sensor on Yammie I'd love to know also!
> 
> OP- thanks for taking the time to share your install.


Good info - I have a Suzuki DF60A so fingers crossed!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks for the link @Garret and I'll come back with an update!
To clarify, I'm getting the Yami's fuel burn rate via the nmea engine output, however in the past I was able to set the fuel level manually, either to "full" or by adding the "number of gallons added" and the Garmin was able to draw down the fuel tank level based on the Yamahas fuel burn rate output, in effect giving me a virtual fuel gauge. My past two skiffs had dip sticks, so I never bothered make the nmea connections for data output. On the new skiff I opted for no gauges, so while not required since I also have a dip stick, if the data is there I'd like to see it/set it up. Don't mind adding the $110 Fuel Data Manager to the nmea backbone, just want to make sure its actually required vs me "missing" a setup step.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

yes - same here - it's showing me the fuel burn rate but even when I set the tank level it doesn't save the data which is odd. but my understanding is that it requires the extra sensor. Hopefully someone can share they've figured it out!


----------



## Defmonkey (8 mo ago)

I think the 000-11522-001 data logger is needed for fuel calculations in relation to tank. Might order one and see what if it works, currently is shows fuel burn but tank stays at 0.

Things to note as well 
Tilt doesn't show
Dose not show what gear I'm in, F N R, always shows I'm in F 

Stil playing with it and learning the unit itself, so more to come.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Defmonkey said:


> I think the 000-11522-001 data logger is needed for fuel calculations in relation to tank. Might order one and see what if it works, currently is shows fuel burn but tank stays at 0.
> 
> Things to note as well
> Tilt doesn't show
> ...


I will be watching on what you do and results. What I am doing is trimming my set up to get 10 miles/gallon. This with trip being displayed on the screen makes an easy calculation on how much fuel I have used. For example I can go 60miles in a day and use pretty close to 6 gallons. Obviously my consumption does not hold on at 10miles/gal but sometimes is a little more and some times a little less but averages pretty close.

I run a Tohatsu 60 MSF and GPS is a Simmrad.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

That’s the part my search has led me to as well.



Defmonkey said:


> I think the 000-11522-001 data logger is needed for fuel calculations in relation to tank. Might order one and see what if it works, currently is shows fuel burn but tank stays at 0.
> 
> Things to note as well
> Tilt doesn't show
> ...


----------



## Defmonkey (8 mo ago)

So I installed the fuel data manager and set the fuel levels and now the fuel gauge reflects full!! I will assume once I run the engine, it will reflect remaining fuel level based on fuel consumption data.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice work man! I still need to order mine but glad to see it gives us what we need. Thanks for sharing


Defmonkey said:


> View attachment 225992
> View attachment 225993
> 
> 
> ...


----------

